# Bang for Buck in classical guitars



## frogman81 (May 1, 2014)

I think it's time for me to buy my first classical guitar, mostly to work on/play classical gas and then we'll see where I go from there. I was hoping to snag some a used gem but I don't know the market at all. For example, the MIJ 90s Jacksons are known pretty universally for great value. Does something like this exist in the classical world? I'd like to be in a similar price point ($350-500 CAD used). 

Thanks!


----------



## Given To Fly (May 2, 2014)

Yamaha actually makes some of the best sub-$500 classical guitars. La Patrie Guitars seem to be quite nice too but I'm not very familiar with their price points. I used to recommend Cordoba guitars, especially their 3/4 size model, but some recent experiences have shown their quality control is not high. 

Check out La Patrie, even their Motif model  , and then check out Yamaha. 

The classical guitar world is very different from the electric guitar world. I recommend taking lessons from a classical guitarist because they will know the in's and out's of what to buy and where to buy it. They will tell you to change your strings because they know there is nothing less inspiring to play than a classical guitar with dead strings. The equipment part of classical guitar playing is minor though. The reason to have a teach is because I do not think anyone can get very far learning classical guitar by themselves; their are too many things that have to be taught. For example, I have never seen any video/article/book that truly teaches a guitarist how to shape their right hand nails. Some books help but none of them come close to replacing a teacher's help and experience. (Ironically, my least favorite saying, "Tone is in your fingers!," is actually true with classical guitars, or at least the flesh of the fingertip and the shape of the nail combine to create good tone.)

The best way to find a teacher is through the guitar professor at your nearest university. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any other questions and set a word limit because this is what I do, and I like to talk about it.


----------



## frogman81 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I've played a few Yamahas at music stores and was pretty impressed, so it's good to hear from someone else that they make nice classical guitars. I tried La Patrie, but I didn't think they were as "pretty" as the similarly priced Yamahas and played pretty much the same. I'll keep a watch for a nice used Yamaha!


----------



## metalmonster (May 4, 2014)

One name : Yamaha. They make the best classical guitars, period. I have a very good Esteve "full solid wood, entirely made in spain" and although it's nice, i really would have got a yamaha over this one if it wasn't for the cheap price (100$ instead of 1k$ but the thing is half-dead, the top is cracked and all, yet it's still nice to have because ... there is some music left in it anyway, and less talking, more playing) i got my spanish guitar.


----------



## frogman81 (May 16, 2014)

Anyone know anything about the Admira Dolores? Here's pics of one I'm planning to look at tonight. Claims he bought it new in 1997 for $1200, selling for $280 in good condition. Will likely pull the trigger if it isn't showing any structural flaws and plays reasonably.


----------



## frogman81 (May 16, 2014)

I passed on it. The fretboard appeared to be painted...? It was black but the edges were worn to a rosewood colour as well as an Aminor shape worn into the raw rosewood. Maybe dyed? Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (May 16, 2014)

I just got a Yamaha CGX102 a few months back and it's a pretty nice guitar to start learning classical on. I was able to get 10% off of it as well because of some blemishes and the fact that it was a floor model at Guitar Center. No sharp fret ends, no intolerable amount of buzzing, looks nice...Very solid, I'd recommend it.


----------



## frogman81 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I've liked the Yamahas I've played in stores. My patience for a used bargain might not last and I might snap one up. Killer tune in your signature Randyrhoads.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 17, 2014)

frogman81 said:


> I passed on it. The fretboard appeared to be painted...? It was black but the edges were worn to a rosewood colour as well as an Aminor shape worn into the raw rosewood. Maybe dyed? Anyone ever seen this?



Classical guitar fretboards will wear just like all fretboards so the A minor shape should not be alarming. In general, the fretboards will have some type of finish but if your first guess is "black paint" than it was probably black paint. I have not heard of the brand but the guitar had electronics which is usually where most of the money goes if the guitar has nylon string guitars. 




frogman81 said:


> Yeah I've liked the Yamahas I've played in stores. My patience for a used bargain might not last and I might snap one up. Killer tune in your signature Randyrhoads.



I realize Yamaha is not the sexiest brand in the world but some how they make better production model classical guitars than everybody else.  With that said, I play 7 string classical guitars so I would look into the Ibanez 7 string nylon string guitar. The cutaway breaks from tradition (even more so than the 7th string) but, deep down, all classical guitarists want guitars with cutaways.  Also, the fact its a cutaway WITHOUT electronics makes it an extremely rare design!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (May 24, 2014)

Given To Fly said:


> I play 7 string classical guitars



Are you the coolest person ever

yes


----------



## Given To Fly (May 24, 2014)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Are you the coolest person ever
> 
> yes



That deserves some positive rep!


----------



## t_rod (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, now you have me GASing for a 7 string classical... LMAO^
Anyway, I have a Manuel Rodriguez Caballero and its overall a solid guitar for the price ($300). It has really fast attack which is why I got it. That being said the treble is bright yet sweet and has great sustain, but the bass leaves something to be desired... 
Not sure how balanced of a guitar you can get for that price though.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 4, 2021)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this question, so I thought I'd bump an old one while still staying somewhat relevant...

I know SO little about classical guitars. Like...virtually nothing.

I am in need of a new set of strings, and the only thing I think I know about strings is that there's something called "high tension" strings and "normal tension" strings, but I dont know how that may or may not come into play. Is that determined by the guitar itself (like it's scale, construction, bridge, truss rod or not, etc)? Or by the the playing style or tuning?

In short, what strings should I buy for this guitar?

https://www.alvarezguitars.com/guitar/ac65ce/






As for the actual original intent of this thread, i found it online , like, 6+ years ago for $270, and I've been very very happy with it. I only play it like a finger-style acoustic, but it's one of the guitars I play the most out of my 11 guitars.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 5, 2021)

If you live anywhere dry I would absolutely avoid buying used, and don't buy new unless the shop is taking care of their wood instruments. The shops around here just let them hang in the boreal desert air and dry out into kindling.

I got hosed this year on a Cervantes Hauser PE that I thought was a screaming deal at $800 but I later realized was on the edge of irreparable damage from shrinkage. I took a big hit on my original investment just to let it be someone else's problem. It was (probably) fixable but I wasn't looking for a project.


----------



## thorgan (Jun 10, 2021)

High tension will be louder but less bright as well as (obviously) more tense which will affect your vibrato, normal tension will be slightly less loud but a little brighter, and a little more sensitive to vibrato. If you're just figuring out what you like start with normal tension, if after that you feel it's too quiet or you have such a heavy left hand that you're noticing you pull the strings out of tune, maybe try high tension.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 10, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this question, so I thought I'd bump an old one while still staying somewhat relevant...
> 
> I know SO little about classical guitars. Like...virtually nothing.
> 
> ...


Augustine are very good strings but they go dead quite quickly.
I like LaBella's nylon strings a lot tbh. They're affordable, sound good and don't die immediately like the Augustines. 
I typically run their high tension set on my flamenco guitar.


----------

